# Rescue Dog adjustment question



## stellanyc (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi all, we adopted our 2-3 year old cocker/terrier mix two weeks ago. She seems to be adjusting pretty well, but from time to time gets very "growly" particularly with the kids when they approach to pet her. While she hasn't bitten any one, a few of the growls have been quite intense.

Wondering how long we let her adjust, getting used to us, before we need to decide if she needs training. She is for the most part, quite sweet, but with kids, and their friends, we need to be sure that she's not going to snap.

Any thoughts, suggestions appreciated.


----------



## delee39 (Nov 30, 2009)

I think Cockers are still fairly high on the list of dogs who bite more people each year.
Not that truely says anything.

Could be she just does not have alot of experience with kids...or has had bad experiences with kids in her previous life. Make sure all of her interactions with the children are positive ones. 
1. make sure the kids behave calmly and responsibly in her presence. that is most important.
2. all dogs have SOMETHING the really love...walks...a certian ball...whatever. Have the kids supply that for her. If she really loves walks ( and the kids are old enough) have the kids go with for walks or take her for walks...that sort of thing.
3. have the kids feed her. that way an important beneficial resource comes from the kids.
4. IMO, it is never to early to take a rescue dog through obedience class. The sooner they are given their new rules and expectations, the better. Dogs like rules and boundries, the sooner you introduce her to what those will be in her new home the sooner she will settle in. 

It may take some time for her to learn that your kids are a positive in her life. Come up with creative ways to teach her that.

The fact that she growls and offers warning is a GOOD thing. That is her trying to communicate in the only way she can. she is offering you and the children to opportunity to learn. It is the dogs who do not offer warning that you have to really worry about. Her growling is her saying to you and the kids...Hey, I do not like that, cut it out! Right there she is looking for you to step in and control the kids.

We need to be sure she is not going to snap...
hmmmm....well it is my opinion that all dogs owners who also have children around their dogs should act as though their dog could act like a dog at any moment. I hear people say all the time that..OH my dog would NEVER bite. Want to bet? ALL DOGS WILL BITE given the right circumstance. It is just that most dogs simply choose not to. 
My point with that is...when it comes to kids and dogs...you can be 99% sure your dog will not bite, but you should always be watching for that remaining 1% when your dogs could use the tools God gave it.

CONTROLLED positive interactions with your kids!
and in the mean time the kids and dog should never be together without active adult supervision.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

delee39 said:


> I think Cockers are still fairly high on the list of dogs who bite more people each year.
> Not that truely says anything.
> 
> Could be she just does not have alot of experience with kids...or has had bad experiences with kids in her previous life. *Make sure all of her interactions with the children are positive ones. *1. make sure the kids behave calmly and responsibly in her presence. that is most important.
> ...



Yes, yes, yes.
Very good advice that should be taken to heart.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

For anyone getting a dog I would recommend at least one session of training classes. It is a great way to bond with your dog and to learn all about each other. Training is not something that only certain dogs need, they all do. This would also be a great idea for your children to be involved in the training, assuming they are old enough to handle it. Also keep in mind that children need to be taught what is appropriate behavior around the dog too. If the dog is growling as they approach, she is probably nervous about what it to come. I will reiterate what was stated above NEVER leave dog alone with the children ever. That is a bite waiting to happen.


----------



## delee39 (Nov 30, 2009)

Inga said:


> For anyone getting a dog I would recommend at least one session of training classes. It is a great way to bond with your dog and to learn all about each other. Training is not something that only certain dogs need, they all do. This would also be a great idea for your children to be involved in the training, assuming they are old enough to handle it. Also keep in mind that children need to be taught what is appropriate behavior around the dog too. If the dog is growling as they approach, she is probably nervous about what it to come. I will reiterate what was stated above NEVER leave dog alone with the children ever. That is a bite waiting to happen.


yeah yeah...all of that...or you could just keep her water at about 20% Jack Daniels and take the edge right off the little lady! LOL!!!

...seriously...we suggest obedience to all of our adoptors. It is so much more than just sit and stay. The social skills, bonding, trust...the whole environment and experience is good for dogs IMO. You taking the dog to a strange place with strange people and strange dogs and being willing to stay in charge under those conditions...good for a dogs mind and well being!


----------

